
Ask HN: How does your company recognize yearly employee anniversaries? - jackbewley
At Huge, Inc. they get an axe (an axe!) at 5 years. At twitter design they get cool wooden blocks. Some places it&#x27;s just acknowledgement, which is great. What does your company do for it&#x27;s employees when an employee hits another year or milestone?
======
phyushin
I think one guy got a bonus for 20 years other than that nothing

